# Tuner change : Why ?



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

I sometimes read one changed the tuners on a guitar. I guess many reasons can explain why: It may no longer work properly or had been broken or maybe one prefers a particular set be it for technical or cosmetic reason.

So, why would you change a tuner set ?


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

They get old and worn. Tuning isn't stable when the keys dont stay where they should be. On old Japanese trapezoids can actually seize up. I just swapped a set of traps on an 80's silver star because the gears were extremely loose.

Another reason is to switch to locking or vintage style with the centre hole.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

The stock tuners on my Epi Casino Coupe did not seem to be stable from a tuning perspective. In addition, I disliked them cosmetically very much.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

The tuners on my mandolin kinda suck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I generally change for stability and feature (locking). I would also change for weight reduction.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

It’s usually to put locking tuners on for fast string changes. I’ve also swapped out for higher ratio tuners for better precision.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

One reason might be some people like different gear ratios on certain guitars. Tuning stability seems to be a common thread though.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks guys ! It is a thing I have never done but I will probably get there soon as I realize some of my guitars do not seem as easy to tune to pitch as they used to (or maybe I become more aware of little issues I used to neglect...).


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If your gear ratio is 15:1 and you swap in some 20:1 your tuning will be much finer. You might have a hard time dialing in 2 cents on your chromatic tuner with the 15:1 but it's a piece of cake for 20:1


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Thanks guys ! It is a thing I have never done but I will probably get there soon as I realize some of my guitars do not seem as easy to tune to pitch as they used to (or maybe I become more aware of little issues I used to neglect...).


Be sure to check the nut slots before jumping to new tuners.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

Purely cosmetic for me. I just prefer the Grover look to the green tulips on my Gibsons.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Usually only upgrade ping or cheap tuners from old MIJ's that I score every now n' then.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Merlin said:


> It’s usually to put locking tuners on for fast string changes. I’ve also swapped out for higher ratio tuners for better precision.


What he said...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda said:


> Be sure to check the nut slots before jumping to new tuners.


Excellent advice!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I switch out modern tuners on my Fenders for the vintage slotted style. I prefer them for restringing


----------



## Private Hudson (Jan 27, 2018)

I have replacement set on a PRS SE right now that are smaller than spec. Oh, they are going, sooner or later.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Budda said:


> Be sure to check the nut slots before jumping to new tuners.


Could you explain a bit ? 
Thanks !


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If the slots are too tight it will cause binding and therefore tuning issues


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> If the slots are too tight it will cause binding and therefore tuning issues


Not to mention that a lot of nuts have the slot heights too high, causing intonation issues in the first few frets.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Weight, gear ratio, appearance, wear and tear...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

mawmow said:


> Could you explain a bit ?
> Thanks !





knight_yyz said:


> If the slots are too tight it will cause binding and therefore tuning issues





Merlin said:


> Not to mention that a lot of nuts have the slot heights too high, causing intonation issues in the first few frets.


And done. Haha.


----------



## cdntac (Oct 11, 2017)

garrettdavis275 said:


> Purely cosmetic for me. I just prefer the Grover look to the green tulips on my Gibsons.


Me too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I really liked the original Schaller machines on one of my guitars, but one of them started to grind a bit. Having tried a set of Gotoh 510s somewhere I replaced the Schallers with them. After that several other guitars got them too. They're light, especially with the ebony-look buttons, smooth, reliable, and look good. The Schaller minis on my 12 string still perform as intended.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks again guys !

As I can craft my own nuts, I can manage that aspect of the equation.

I will have to make my homework about tuners.
I will first look with scrutiny at those factories put on my guitars.
I guess it will fill some lazy moments in the coming cold season.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Also, aftermarket tuners may place the wound string higher or lower off the headstock such that the break angle of the nut slots should be adjusted accordingly.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Staggered posts are cool if you don't like the look of string trees on your strat/tele. Shorter posts on those strings change the angle.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've changed them on two guitars-a Les Paul copy & a Les Paul
in the case of the copy--some of them broke (Plastic/nylon casing) so they didn't stay in tune--so I changed them for metal cased ones--that have lasted & work well.
For the Les Paul I got it sued & they weren't the original ones--and as was mentioned earlier I didn't like the ratio--so changed them for http reason (But also the ones on it when I bought it were huge--so I I also wanted ones that were smaller.)


----------



## Jim Wellington (Sep 3, 2017)

I watched a luthier change out tuners on a D-28...When the sealed turners were replaced with open back tuners, it removed close to 6 ounces of weight from the head stock. I would imagine the guitar would feel noticeably lighter, which might be desirable to some players.


----------



## blueshores_guy (Apr 8, 2007)

My early 90's PRS CE24 has the original tuners, which are maddening to use. And I'm not talking about the crazy locking ears. The ratio is totally wrong for the guitar, as turning a tuner a millionth of an inch gives you about a half-note difference. It's almost impossible to get a string tuned correctly on the first try. Usually a 10 minute exercise to tune the thing. Fortunately, it stays in tune extremely well, but every time I want to record something with it, I know I'm in for that 10 minute tuning experience. I don't really want to muck with the guitar's originality, because it's damn near pristine, and it has the early tuner layout which has the D and G string tuners sharing a screw, which I figure would be difficult to replace without drilling new holes (which I won't do). So I put up with it. And it's such a nice guitar, I never complain about it. Well, hardly ever.


----------

